# realistische Potraits zeichnen



## Kurai (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe im Internet unter http://www.drachenbande.de/index1.htm ein kleines Tutorial zum Erstellen eines realistischen Potraits gefunden. Allerdings weiß ich nicht mit welchem Programm dieses Bild erstellt wurde. Kann man das mit Photoshop oder wäre Painter besser. Ich kenne mich damit leider überhaupt nicht aus. Aber ich würde mir gerne ein gutes Programm kaufen
Danke


----------



## zirag (28. Dezember 2003)

Wieso soll der Thread gelöscht werden 

naja egal ich antworte einfach mal,
also mit PS ist das sicher möglich , musst nur Phantasie haben , und dir das im Kopf vorstellen können wie es aussehen soll 

und das mit den Haaren ist sicher viel FeinArbeit aba mit PS kannst du solche Portrais machen

cu --ZiRaG--


----------



## da_Dj (28. Dezember 2003)

Nur zum zeichnen ist glaub ich Painter besser geeignet, aber Photoshop bietet darüber hinaus noch eine ganze Menge mehr Funktionen. Also wenn du wirklich nur sowas machen möchtest, würde ich glaub ich zu Painter greifen. Allerdings ist da sicher ein Grafitablett nicht verkehrt, ist eine "Sauarbeit" mit der Maus, oder Hand-Skizzen machen, einscannen und später einfärben, verändern.


----------



## Kurai (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

So, ich habe das besagte Bild jetzt mal angehängt. Hoffentlich klappts. Ansonsten ist es unter Workshop und dann realistisches Potrait. Also ein Grafiktablett habe ich, allerdings kein Wacom, leider zu teuer, ich habe eins von Aiptek. 
Eine Freundin von mir hat sich die Education Version von Painter 8 gekauft. Ich habe das Programm auch mal ausprobiert, aber ich habe da nicht wirklich die richtigen Funktionen gefunden um so ein Bild zu malen. Oder besser gesagt, kenne ich mich damit überhaupt nicht aus, stundenlang nach denen suchen kann ich bei ihr ja nicht. Darum will ich ja gerne so ein eigenes Programm  . 
Dann werde ich mich mal nach ein paar Tutorialen im Internet umsehen.


@ zirag: wegen löschen. Ich hab den Thread 2 mal losgeschickt. Ich dachte das der hier nicht erscheint, der hat so lang gerechnet, dass ich abgebrochen hab. Darum habe ich einen neuen geschrieben, der ein bisschen ausführlicher war. Da wurde wohl der falsche gelöscht.


----------



## ttgerf (28. Dezember 2003)

Hier vielleicht hilft dir das weiter
http://www.wade.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/tutorial1.htm
ist ein Tutorial für Photoshop nicht für Painter


----------



## Mythos007 (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Kurai,

tja - hier ist guter Rat teuer... Jedes der beiden hier bereits genannten
Programme sei es nun Adobe Photoshop oder auch Painter hat wie
so oft im Leben seine Vor- und Nachteile... ich bin jedoch immer der
Meinung, dass nicht das Programm über die Qualität des Bildes
entscheidet sondern immer noch der Zeichner... es ist genauso
gut möglich ohne eines der Programme auszukommen...

Sei´s drum - Wenn Du also die Entscheidung getroffen hast es
digital zu erstellen, so solltest Du Dich einfach für das Programm
entscheiden, das Dich bei Deiner Arbeit mit dem digitalen Stift
nicht behindert sonder unterstützt, also ein Programm in das
Du Dich gut einarbeiten kannst und das Dich in Deinem Workflow
nicht behindert...

Um diese Entscheidung zu erleichtern solltest Du Dir vielleicht einmal
die Testversionen von beiden Programmen zulgen.

 => Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Testversion
 => Corel Painter 8.0 Testversion

in diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen beteiligten einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Kurai (2. Januar 2004)

Hi,

so ich habe mir die Demos mal angeschaut und mir doch Painter 8 gekauft. Ich bin jetzt dabei mein erstes Bild zu malen. Gefällt mir ganz gut das Programm, wenn ich wieder mal Geld habe will ich mir aber noch Photoshop 6 holen. Kann nicht schaden. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. Januar 2004)

Gute Wahl.
Und bei Photoshop würde ich nochmal nachgucken ob du nicht vielleicht die 5er Version irgendwo hast.
Öfters bekommt man Photoshop 5 zum Kauf eines Computers hinzu. 
In der Familiensoftwaresammlung liegen bei mir bestimmt 4 Exemplare rum


----------



## Funball (4. Januar 2004)

@ttgerf 

alle Achtung wo hast du denn das Tutorial ausgegraben is ja Hammerhart was der Typ da mit Photoshop gemacht hat . Aber ich glaub da bin ich noch Meilenweit entfernt .


----------



## ttgerf (4. Januar 2004)

Das war mal bei http://www.good-tutorials.com
Und JA das ist schon heftig


----------



## Nadita (6. Februar 2005)

Kurai hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe im Internet unter http://www.drachenbande.de/index1.htm ein kleines Tutorial zum Erstellen eines realistischen Potraits gefunden. Allerdings weiß ich nicht mit welchem Programm dieses Bild erstellt wurde. Kann man das mit Photoshop oder wäre Painter besser. Ich kenne mich damit leider überhaupt nicht aus. Aber ich würde mir gerne ein gutes Programm kaufen
> Danke


 Zum Malen ist Corel Painter eindeutig das bessere Programm, aber warte noch ein bißchen, Painter 9 kommt bald in der deutschen Version!

Nadita


----------



## zirag (6. Februar 2005)

Wilkommen an Board 

Aber bitte auf das Datum des Themas achten (28.12.03, 18:30 )

Auf solch uralte Themen brauchst du nicht mehr antworten  


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## holzoepfael (7. Februar 2005)

Also das hier ist ja nicht mehr normal: http://www.wade.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/FinalPic.png
wirklich realistischer kanns meiner meinung nicht mehr aussehen...
omfg....
Ich glaub ich pack wieder mal mein altes Corel aus.....kanns immer noch nicht wirklich glauben....
Nur leider habe ich kein Grafiktablett.....


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Februar 2005)

holzoepfael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... wirklich realistischer kanns meiner meinung nicht mehr aussehen...



... dann guck mal in regelmäßigen Abständen in die 2D-Abteilung von CGTalk ... da fällt einem öfter mal die Kinnlade runter ^^


----------

